# Has anyone heard of a special beeswax (sera de campeche) for "popotillo art"?



## beeswaxfrombeekeepers (Feb 27, 2014)

*Has anyone heard of a special beeswax (sera de campeche) for "popotillo art"?*

I've had someone ask me if I have a special beeswax for doing popotillo art. possibly a mixture of beeswax and propolis??
Below is what is on Wikipedia. I have never heard of it....anyone out there know what the special beeswax is?

"In Mexico, straw mosaics are known as "popotillo art," from the Spanish name for sacaton grass, Sporobolus, or popote de cambray. The art form has Precolumbian roots.[2]

The grass grows in states of Mexico, Morelos, Hidalgo, and Puebla. Mexico City is the center of popotillo art, and several award-winning artists have formed a workshop, "Popotillo y Color," there.[2] While common in the 19th century, popotillo art enjoyed the most popularity in the 1930s and 1940s in Mexico City. Popotillo workshops have been offered in Los Angeles, California.[3]

The grass is first hand-dyed. Before European contact, exclusively natural dyes were used and the straw was soaked in aguamiel or agave juice.[3] Then the artist draws a design, which is then covered by a fine layer of "cera de Campeche," a special type of beeswax. The straw is then cut down to workable sizes, sometimes as fine as a single millimeter in length. The artist then carefully presses the pieces of straw into the beeswax. When the design is finished, a fixative is applied to protect the finished work."

Thanks for any help.


----------

